# Panorama mit wechselnden Bildern



## info-projektgruppe (11. Mai 2011)

Hallo, wir machen zur Zeit im Unterricht eine Prjektarbeit und wir wollen den Terminkalender neugestallten.
Jedoch fehlt es nciht an Ideen sondern eher an der Umsetzung.
Und nun kommt ihr ins Spiel.
Und zwar haben wir uns gedacht das wir ein Panoramabild über den Kalender einfügen auf dem viele Bilder des Manats zu sehen sein sollen. z.B. Monat Januar = Schnee usw.

Wenn man nun die Maus über das Panaroma bewegt soll das MOnatspanaroma verschwinden und ein neues Panaroma bestehend aus 12 Bildern zu sehen sein.
Auf den 12 Bildern sollen alle 12 Monate zu sehen sein, die dann einzeln verlinkt werden sollen.

Wenn man die Maus weck bewegt soll natürlich wieder das Monatspanorama erscheinen (Januar).

Hat jemand eine Idee wie man das in HTML umsetzten kann? Oder eine Idee wie man das anders umsetzten kann?

Schon mal danke im Voraus!


----------



## sheel (12. Mai 2011)

Hi und Willkommen bei tutorials.de 

Mit reinem HTML geht da nichts, da braucht man Javascript.
Die Events onmouseover und onmouseout sollten weiterhelfen.
Beispiele gibts dazu genug im Netz, bei Fragen einfach wieder melden.

Gruß


----------



## info-projektgruppe (12. Mai 2011)

Und das funktioniert auch mit Bildern?


----------



## Maniac (12. Mai 2011)

Ja, auch mit Bildern.


----------



## tombe (12. Mai 2011)

Und was das "12 Monatspanorama" angeht, da könnte diese Seite hier eventuell auch helfen.


----------



## hela (14. Mai 2011)

Frage: 





> Und das funktioniert auch mit Bildern?


Wer die Kurzgeschichten von Michail Sostschenko und den Agitator Kossonossow kennt, dem fällt einfach keine andere Antwort ein:


Maniac hat gesagt.:


> Ja, auch mit Bildern.


Danke, lol. ^^


----------

